# What is the latest in the season that ash can be treated for EAB?



## TominKY (Jul 2, 2015)

Is it too late in the season to inject a tree with emamectin benzoate (TreeAge) for prevention against EAB? We have been having regular heavy rainfall lately, so I doubt if uptake would be a big issue, but wondering if the tree will have a chance to adequately distribute the chemical to the upper branches to fully protect it.

What is the latest that you have treated for EAB? Any other factors to be aware of?

Thanks!


----------



## ATH (Jul 4, 2015)

If EAB is in the area, I'd do it ASAP.


----------



## spuds (Jul 8, 2015)

I've done injections into September if there is adaquate moisture in soil and temp are below 85. You can water trees for a couple days ahead and after in drought as well. If uptake goes quickly I would say it would be well distributed with a few weeks.


----------



## Scottie Ash tree seed (Dec 18, 2016)

Actually August the latest to still kill off number of seasons larvae, and see difference in trees health by leaves staying on longer before true fall. Injecting as late as September also produces limited beneficial results, since Tree-age supposed to be uptaken within 72 hours.


----------

